# Straightbar schwinn



## oimakoi (Aug 9, 2021)

Sharing my schwinn straightbar… it was my late uncle’s bike, came a long way from just a frame, fork, stem and handlebars. Took a long time looking for parts. Not much parts available here in the Philippines. Most of it are bought from sellers here. Good people awesome packing. I asked my son to help me bring it back to life and get some father-son bonding. Just a rust look for now but will plan on painting it soon. I’m going for green challenger. Also am looking for some tank “challenger” decals, any chance you guys have some repro waterslide decals for sale?

I uploaded a video in Youtube:


----------



## dave429 (Aug 9, 2021)

Looks awesome as is! Keep us posted on the restore!


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 9, 2021)

I second dave429s thoughts, NICE!!!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 9, 2021)

Looks like a fun project!!


----------



## HBSyncro (Aug 9, 2021)

That bike is purty sick!  And that lanai...


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 9, 2021)

The internet is great for jumping over geography.  There you are in a county that we will never visit and you can be our friend.  We like young people taking an interest in bike history.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 16, 2021)

Wow you can really tell you take pride in your work  nice job , can't wait to see it finished , but i like it as is also , thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 16, 2021)

Looking Good !  Those bikes ride really nice . That's a worthwhile project for sure !  Good to hear from you again  😁


----------



## vince72 (Aug 16, 2021)

I really like these straight bar Schwinns what years were they produced? Is there anything to watch for while looking for one?


----------



## JLF (Sep 2, 2021)

Wow!  Beautiful bike build!


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 2, 2021)

Really cool to see you guys killing it on this one. Turning out real sweet.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 2, 2021)

@oimakoi  Nice solid bones for a build. Very straight and good lines!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 23, 2021)

You go pinoy.  Love the straightbar Schwinns; leave her ratty.  Very cool video too bruddah.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 29, 2021)

that's a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 29, 2021)

Bike looks really great!  Thank you for posting a video.  It was nice to see the effort that was taken in getting that project together!


----------



## johnboy (Oct 3, 2021)

You did a fine job cleaning and re-assembling your bike. My wife and I really enjoyed the video-- she is from Bohol and was able to hear you speaking a little Visayan . Wishing you the best and we look forward to seeing more of you postings here on the CABE.


----------



## oimakoi (Oct 3, 2021)

johnboy said:


> You did a fine job cleaning and re-assembling your bike. My wife and I really enjoyed the video-- she is from Bohol and was able to hear you speaking a little Visayan . Wishing you the best and we look forward to seeing more of you postings here on the CABE.



Thank you!! I’m from Cebu


----------



## Vonnegut (Oct 16, 2021)

Great looking bike, I like it the way it is, but with the marine climate in PI you definitely don't want to leave that much metal exposed.  Really cool that you get to share this project with your son.  I've got a buddy that lives in Cebu that I used to dockporter with in the '80s on Mackinac Island.


----------

